# Insertion/Removal of Foley Catheter



## smontague (Apr 16, 2012)

We are an IM office and we occasionally see patients who have or need foley caths.  We just recently had a patient come in who had a foley cath in place that needed to be removed...I have the insertion code (51702) but can't seem to find a removal code anywhere...can we bill the removal?  Am I just missing the code or is it not a billable service?


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't think you can bill for pulling the catheter out.


----------



## N. Neher (May 5, 2012)

Cather removals are included in the E & M service


----------



## ollielooya (May 5, 2012)

I remember this question coming up before.  Yes, I think the removal is included in the EM service, but hope more will commment to this thread.


----------

